# T's and pet shop licence



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hello everyone,

well, after a little discussion with my council i am after some clarification on a little query i have with the licence..

i know that t's belong to the family Theraphosidae but they are in my mind still a spider, not a true spider but i spider non the less??

the council have listed on their licence list that spiders and inverts are allowed to be kept excluding t's and scorps..

imo both t's and scorps are invets and fall under this order?

any one clear this one up for me?


thanks 

Jon


----------



## Rex_Grrrr (Aug 1, 2008)

it seems daft to be able to keep spiders and other inverts but not tarantulas. Does that mean they are going to let you keep black widows, funnelwebs, recluse spiders etc. but not a rose hair tarantula??


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I didnt think there was limits on how many t's can be kept.

T's are arachnids and are a family of spiders so anything classed as an invert or spider it would cover the t's.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> well, after a little discussion with my council i am after some clarification on a little query i have with the licence..
> 
> ...


The Pet Animals Act 1951 relates to vertebrate animals only, all invertebrates such are spiders scorpions etc are, well, invertebrates and not covered by the Act. Any Local Authority that applies conditions to a pet shop licence in respect of invertebrates is acting _ultra varies_ [outside of the law] in respect of the Pet Animals Act.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Chris beat me to it

currently, NO inverts are subject to PSL or transport auths.

Tell your councils EHO to learn the job before trying to lay down the law.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Unless they're DWA :lol:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Becky said:


> Unless they're DWA :lol:


Being DWA dont bring them under the scope of PSL, only the DWA which is a different matter.

But maybe I missunderstood you and your saying that inverts could be regulated if DWA? in which case i agree


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Being DWA dont bring them under the scope of PSL, only the DWA which is a different matter.
> 
> But maybe I missunderstood you and your saying that inverts could be regulated if DWA? in which case i agree


A PSL exempts you from the DWAA, in respect of ‘vertebrate’ animals. DWAA only applies to non-commercial activities, therefore is not applicable to a petshop. How holding a PSL would affect the sale of ‘invertebrate’ scheduled on the DWAA is unclear. I suspect a Judicial Review would be required to give a definitive answer!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I can confirm from experience that inverts do NOT fall under the PSL.

My shop was open for dry goods before my license fully came through. I was specifically told that I could sell invertebrates - including livefood and tarantulas/scorpions without my license, but that I would have to wait for the PSL to be issued to sell vertebrates.

I don't think that individual councils have the authority to change this fact and say that you can't sell T's without them on the license.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

If i remember correctly Spider and invert shows which sell Inverts are allowed to run because of the loophole in the law.


----------

